# Has anyone here taken the Master electrician exam?



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Our's here was a 6 hour exam broken into two 3 hour segments, I took a two week course to prepare which made it easy.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

May be better if you ask for a specific area / state .

I took the Maryland Masters. They give you 4 hours to take it.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Mine was 50 questions closed book. I don't remember if there was a time limit.


----------



## socket2ya (Oct 27, 2016)

I Took my test on a computer in a monitored room and found out that I passed immediately after the completion of the test. Things are a lot better these days, I remember taking my journeyman exam in '99 and sweating for 6 weeks until I got a letter that said if passed or failed. I passed the 3 hour exam but had to re-take the 1 hour practical.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

3 hrs 100 Q's , nailed it first time

~CS~


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

When I took mine in MN, it was 25 questions, open book. You had to get the right answer and all the right code refs. Then you turned that in with the code book to get 50 closed book multiple choice questions. 100 points total, 70% to pass. I scored somewhere in the 80's first time.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I can't remember the test so much, it was like 1982 or 3. Linda Rhonstadt was still a good looking chick back then........


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I can't remember the test so much, it was like 1982 or 3. Linda Rhonstadt was still a good looking chick back then........


Was that in Hillsborough area?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> Was that in Hillsborough area?


Honolulu, Hawaii


----------



## EliasCanning (Apr 24, 2017)

Holy crap I can't believe how much this test varies from state to state.
I thought it would me much more standardized.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

3hrs and 50 questions. I guess here its not called a masters anymore though.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a Cali journeyman but unless something changed there is no Cali Masters.
Taken a lot of certification tests in my time, Cali was probably the easiest.

So the next question is what state/municipality?
From that you can figure out who the test is from and who administers the test.

Such as ICC (International Code Council).
Had a Clark County NV master and Kentucky master. 
The tests seemed about the same except for a few local amendment questions at the end.
Same amount of time, questions, rules, testing centers, and even blueprint.

Where other areas write their own test and the questions may not be as straight forward. Few places require a hands on test, bring your tools and bender.

Before you worry about studying you need to qualify.
That can be a process right there.
The trouble is different states have different requirements that are not compatible with travelers.
Such as Texas. You need a master electrician to sign off you have 12,000 hours experience. But wait, Cali doesn't have a master electrician level.
Or Colorado. You need a notarized company letter of all your hours from your work places. Here it's common to get that when you leave a job. But not other places. 
It's not easy for a bridge burner like me.
Not saying there aren't other ways to be qualified in those states, just that it's not simple.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've taken tests in several locations and didn't really find any very rough.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Texas is pretty easy. 75% to pass. I think I got an 85, first time. 5 hour test 105 questions. I don't feel like a genius for passing, but it can open doors no doubt.

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It's just a_ test_.....being out there in the thick of it is the_ reality_......~CS~


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Here in Cali. you're either a laborer, an apprentice, a journeyman, or a contractor. No master.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've taken tests in several locations and didn't really find any very rough.


Have you taken North Carolina?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> Have you taken North Carolina?


Yes and no, back when I was there the test was just for a county as was PA at the time.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Suncoast Power said:


> Have you taken North Carolina?


I have an intermediate license in NC and it was my 2nd time taking the test.....made a 91 or 92......had taken the unlimited prior and missed it by a few points


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I took my masters in 1995. 
8 hours with one hour for lunch.
First 4 hours were closed book.
Second 4 hours were open book with calculations.
Testing site was almost 100 miles from home on a Saturday.
Thought for sure I failed.
Payed the extra $15 to get automated results by phone on the following Monday.
Passed.
Big time relief.

You see my employer paid for my 12 week Tom Henry course and for all my books.
Everyone at work knew I was testing that weekend.
Put a bit more pressure on me.


----------



## Bigjobdave (May 1, 2017)

Here in SC the masters test is 4 hours open book and 100 questions. Only book allowed is the nec.


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

I've taken Allentown PA, VT, and VA...all about the same.
Passed all on first try.
The most difficult was NJ, which is actually an EC license- no Master license.
Passed this one as well, but it was a long test broken into 3 parts.
Total time allowed was 10 hrs. I believe...


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I took my masters in 1995.
> 8 hours with one hour for lunch.
> First 4 hours were closed book.
> Second 4 hours were open book with calculations.
> ...


Edit.
The four hours after lunch were split into two, 2 hour sections. The calculations were closed book. Not open.


----------



## brandonelectric (May 1, 2017)

Mine in Texas was 100 questions in 5hrs


----------

